
The Netherlands to stop describing itself as Holland - Pete-Codes
https://www.independent.co.uk/travel/news-and-advice/netherlands-holland-dutch-tourism-board-logo-a9261266.html
======
Pete-Codes
Holland is a way catchier name though.

